# Bev Up smoother from veritas



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

It's heavy and wide. Good qualities in a smoother. I like it.


----------



## jcrate (Feb 9, 2013)

It is fine heavy smoother. Keep the blade(s) sharp and it will finish wood as smooth as glass, with little or no tear out.


----------

